# Army Short Service Commission (Engineering Corps.\Signal\EME)



## 544_delta

i have a few queries related to ad of SSC this year..
1) in eligibility section, under qualifications they have written that for EME you've got to have a BE in Electrical (Less Power Engg)...what does less power engg mean? is a EE degree with specialisation in power engg not required?
2) can i apply with a BS (Electrical Engineering) degree? i dont have a BE
3) do they ask technical/field related questions during ISSB or is it in the interview conducted after recommendation?
4) what is the batch intake size? (any rough estimate?)
i'd name my firstborn after the person who answers all these questions 
thanks for reading\answering\commenting


----------



## Side-Winder

-Yes i guess one with the EE Specialization in Power can't apply. Any other specialization will do. 
-What do you mean BS in EE? it's always BE EE. Basically you need to have 4 years of EE at University. 
-ISSB is 95% non-technical stuff. Interviewer may ask you just a couple of questions about your academics. 
-Again the following interview at GHQ is conducted in similar fashion, with little more concentration on your academics. 
-Rough Guess 25-50


----------



## 544_delta

Side-Winder said:


> -Yes i guess one with the EE Specialization in Power can't apply. Any other specialization will do.
> -What do you mean BS in EE? it's always BE EE. Basically you need to have 4 years of EE at University.
> -ISSB is 95% non-technical stuff. Interviewer may ask you just a couple of questions about your academics.
> -Again the following interview at GHQ is conducted in similar fashion, with little more concentration on your academics.
> -Rough Guess 25-50


im doing engineering from comsats and their degree title is bachelor of science (BS) in electrical engineering instead of Bachelor of engineering (BE)...thanks for the reply btw


----------



## Side-Winder

544_delta said:


> im doing engineering from comsats and their degree title is bachelor of science (BS) in electrical engineering instead of Bachelor of engineering (BE)...thanks for the reply btw


 
Just try it mate! Click on register. BS won't be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

@Side-Winder yr i've also applied in Engineering corps (Civil engg) test will be in the end of june.
I just wanted to ask what type of initial test will be conducted as i've given earlier in long service comission test in which subjects were intelligence, maths, physics and english.


----------



## Side-Winder

dexter said:


> @Side-Winder yr i've also applied in Engineering corps (Civil engg) test will be in the end of june.
> I just wanted to ask what type of initial test will be conducted as i've given earlier in long service comission test in which subjects were intelligence, maths, physics and english.



PDF advertisement document says, it will contain intelligence + degree level questions. 
Don't worry! Won't be much of trouble. Initials are always easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

dexter said:


> @Side-Winder yr i've also applied in Engineering corps (Civil engg) test will be in the end of june.
> I just wanted to ask what type of initial test will be conducted as i've given earlier in long service comission test in which subjects were intelligence, maths, physics and english.


will you please let me know on this thread how your tests went? thanks and good luck


----------



## dexter

544_delta said:


> will you please let me know on this thread how your tests went? thanks and good luck



I applied for both airforce and navy and their initial test went well, navy one was easy but rejected in initial medical due to eye sight problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Btw i have BS electronics, so can i apply for this job ?


----------



## dexter

Major Sam said:


> Btw i have BS electronics, so can i apply for this job ?



Not sure since Corps of signals require telecom and software engg and you guys (electronics engineer) study both in your semesters just like we civil engineers study some main subjects of mechanical engineering.
May be you can apply.But there is plenty of branches in Navy and airforce like weapon engineering branch and ordnance branch for electrical/electronics engineers in pakistan navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

dexter said:


> Not sure since Corps of signals require telecom and software engg and you guys (electronics engineer) study both in your semesters just like we civil engineers study some main subjects of mechanical engineering.
> May be you can apply.But there is plenty of branches in Navy and airforce like weapon engineering branch and ordnance branch for electrical/electronics engineers in pakistan navy.



yea we have studied communication courses. 
But the problem is job availability,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Farhan Khan

A.o.A! 
Brothers i just want to confirm something that i have done Masters in Information technology i-e not an engineering degree ofcourse. Am i eligible to apply for the ICTO Course?


----------



## 544_delta

Muhammad Farhan Khan said:


> A.o.A!
> Brothers i just want to confirm something that i have done Masters in Information technology i-e not an engineering degree ofcourse. Am i eligible to apply for the ICTO Course?


i think you can but do confirm it before applying. Please download their info leaflet from their site...btw whats your bachelors in?


----------



## Signalian

544_delta said:


> i have a few queries related to ad of SSC this year..
> 1) in eligibility section, under qualifications they have written that for EME you've got to have a BE in Electrical (Less Power Engg)...what does less power engg mean? is a EE degree with specialisation in power engg not required?


EE is electrical engineering.

In final year or last two semesters, bachelor students of EE can choose any 3 of following:
1. electronics
2. telecom
3. Power

if u did EE, which was ur major in?



> 2) can i apply with a BS (Electrical Engineering) degree? i dont have a BE


B.E means bachelor of Engineering.
B.S stands for?


> 3) do they ask technical/field related questions during ISSB or is it in the interview conducted after recommendation?


NOT during ISSB.


> 4) what is the batch intake size? (any rough estimate?)


Roughly...
30



> i'd name my firstborn after the person who answers all these questions
> thanks for reading\answering\commenting


Guess my name.


----------



## 544_delta

Sarge said:


> EE is electrical engineering.
> 
> In final year or last two semesters, bachelor students of EE can choose any 3 of following:
> 1. electronics
> 2. telecom
> 3. Power
> 
> if u did EE, which was ur major in?


telecomm


Sarge said:


> B.E means bachelor of Engineering.
> B.S stands for?


could be Bsc but in our uni they write it like BS(EE)


Sarge said:


> NOT during ISSB.


so its afterwards then....what kind of questions should i be expecting in this interview?


Sarge said:


> Guess my name.


more than happy to name him/her just sarge (gonna hate me forever though)


----------



## Signalian

544_delta said:


> telecomm


Apply in Signal Corps.



> could be Bsc but in our uni they write it like BS(EE)


Seems compatible to B.E to me.



> so its afterwards then....what kind of questions should i be expecting in this interview?


Honestly, your main task is to clear ISSB
If i were you, i would be worried about ISSB. You just cant dodge there.

Anyways, basic questions from your degree subjects.
Your final year project. They will chew u out of that.

A panel of 4-5 officers will be sitting in a line, ranging from ranks of Captain to Brigadier.


> more than happy to name him/her just sarge (gonna hate me forever though)


I was joking, leave it.



Muhammad Farhan Khan said:


> A.o.A!
> Brothers i just want to confirm something that i have done Masters in Information technology i-e not an engineering degree ofcourse. Am i eligible to apply for the ICTO Course?


Yes you can. BS IT or MS IT can apply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan099

AOA,i applied for SSC in department of signals.my initial online test,physical and medical is clear.now i want to prepare for issb test.plz guide me


----------



## patriotAS

@Signalian do you have any idea when will the next ssc recruitment be held ? will apreciate your response


----------



## Chaudhry Iftikhar Hussain

Zeeshan099 said:


> AOA,i applied for SSC in department of signals.my initial online test,physical and medical is clear.now i want to prepare for issb test.plz guide me



Sir what about your ISSB for the corp of signals ?


----------

